# Boneless Leg of Lamb



## socalbbq

Good morning, I have a boneless leg of lamb I've been wanting to cook.  I have read through the previous post and have my game plan down, except approximate cooking time.  Just want a ball park on how long at roughly 235* smoker temp so I know when to get my coals going.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## daveomak

I would put it on now and cook to an internal temp of 125-135..( depends on how rare you like your lamb).  Pull from the bbq.. wrap in foil and towels and store in a cooler..(without ice). Be sure to sterilize the therm probe and wait to insert it into the meat until 2 hrs has passed.. That way you will not be inserting surface bacteria into the center of the meat that will not reach the IT of 145...

If you are planning on stuffing garlic and other spices into the meat prior to cooking, I would cook it to an IT of 145... All of that is just to be on the safe side of food borne illness....\

FORGET most what I wrote... since it is boneless there are already surface bacteria in the meat... cook it to 140 or so... wrap in foil, towels and store in the warm cooler... IT should rise above 145 while you are waiting for the guests.....


----------



## socalbbq

Thank you Dave, I figured on 140 -145 IT. Question is how many hours per lb as rule of thumb.  Looking to eat at 7:00, leg is 4 lbs, is it a 3 hr process?


----------



## daveomak

SCB, mornin'...... Guess I'm gettin' back a little late.... How did it go ??? Got any pics for us to drool over ??? Dave


----------



## jc1947




----------



## SmokinAl

Yes how did it turn out?


----------



## jacobtia

I've been down this road before and I am interested to see how yours turned out.

And lets see some pics!


----------



## socalbbq

Sorry guys, no Q-View forgot all about it really busy afternoon.  I put the Leg on at 3:15 and was looking to eat around 6:30.  At 5:45, the IT was 138 and my guest were running late, so I wrapped in Foil and placed back on Que until 142*.  I should have just pulled and double wrapped in Foil and placed in cooler.  I let rest in cooler for at least 30 min.  The ends were a little dry for me, but my wife likes it that way.  The center was definately tender and closer to medium where I like my lamb.

In hindsight, I will pull at 138* double wrap, towel and place in cooler for 30-45 minutes on my next one.  Smoked lamb is very good and I look forward to trying more in the near future, of course with Q-View.

Socal,


----------



## hooligan8403

Smoked lamb studded with garlic and covered with sea salt, cracked pepper, and rosemary. Favorite way to eat lamb.


----------

